# speichern von XML-Datei in DOM



## netty (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo ,


ich habe folgende Methode zum speichern erstellt:


```
public void speichern(String param[])
    {
    	String linesp = System.getProperty("line.seperator");
    	
    	try
		{
    		FileWriter Ausgabestrom = new FileWriter (param[0]); 
    		BufferedWriter output = new BufferedWriter(Ausgabestrom);
    		String inhalt ="<?xml version='1.0' encoding ='iso-8859-1' ?>"+linesp;
    		inhalt=inhalt+doc.getDocumentElement().toString();
    		output.write(inhalt);
    		output.flush();
    		output.close();
		}
    	catch (IOException e)
		{
    		/*ErrorFenster.ausgabe("IO-Fehler:\n"+e);*/
		}
    }
```

soweit funktioniert dies auch,nun habe ich das Problem: wie gebe ich an wohin ich die Datei gespeichert haben möchte.
Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

der erste eintrag im param array?

und du hast diese methode selbst erstellt??


----------



## netty (12. Mai 2005)

Die Methode habe ich aus einem Buch entnommen.
Der erste Param ist der Dateiname , aber wo gebe ich den Zielpfad an ?


----------



## Maddy (12. Mai 2005)

spontane Idee: gib den Dateinamen absolut an


----------



## netty (12. Mai 2005)

Danke! Das war die Lösung, so simple - waurm hab ich nicht selber dran gedacht!!!


----------



## Maddy (12. Mai 2005)

das meinst Du jetzt nicht ernst, oder? 

Wenns das war, mach einen Haken an den Thread


----------



## Cody7 (18. Okt 2005)

Hi,
ich habe wohl das gleiche Buch denn ich habe den selben Source getestet. Wohin ich
die Datei speicher hatte ich gelöst. Sie wird auch erstellt. Nur steht in der Datei nur die 
erste Zeile und dann noch   [Adresse: null] . Nach dem einlesen stehen aber alle Daten in document.
Wo kann der Fehler sein???? Beim speichern wird auch kein Fehler angeziegt!




```
public void speichern(String param[])
{

        try 
        {    
          FileWriter Ausgabestrom= new FileWriter("dressen1.xml");
                   
          BufferedWriter output = new BufferedWriter(Ausgabestrom);
          String inhalt="<?xml version='1.0' encoding='iso-8859-1' ?>\n";
          inhalt=inhalt+document.getDocumentElement().toString();
          output.write(inhalt);
          output.close();

        }
        catch (IOException e) 
       { 
          ErrorFenster.ausgabe("IO-Fehler:\n"+e);

       }
```


----------

